

The Nature and Art of Workmanship (1968) [pdf] - zachrose
http://www.arts.ucsb.edu/faculty/reese/classes/artistsbooks/davidpye019.pdf

======
zachrose
I stumbled upon this after googling "workmanship of certainty" / "workmanship
of risk", which I was thinking of in relationship to TDD/BDD.

